# Doppelter Redirect mit Klausel



## Flextone (3. Mai 2007)

Hi!

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Wie kann ich folgende Situation lösen. Ich habe einen pfad auf einer Seite den ich schützen will, das CMS zum Beispiel.

domain.de/cms
domain.de/temp

Wie würde die htaccessregel aussehen, das wenn ich cms direkt eingebe ich auf eine errorseite oder so komme. Und wenn ich /temp eingebe ich auf /cms lande?

Ich komm einfach nicht weiter.

Danke!


----------



## Gumbo (3. Mai 2007)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule   ^cms$   -      [L,F,NS]
RewriteRule   ^tmp$   /cms   [L]
```


----------



## Flextone (4. Mai 2007)

Da kommt immer das er den Pfad nicht findet.

Ich bekomme es also nicht ans laufen.


----------

